
Mental Calisthenics for meditation and rote memorization - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/mental-calisthenics-14-e69978db92d9
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Calisthenics&sort=byDate&dateR...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Calisthenics&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

